# 12 weeks until Junior Mr Wales



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hiya guys, Just a bit about me before i start my journal, im 20 years old,and this will be my first show, and its on september 13th.

im jus under 6ft tall, and at the moment Im weighing 17stone 3 pounds, and my nutritionist says i could get down to contest shape in 8 weeks. Im very nervous about this show, and just hope to do well.

Ive been looking at a few peoples journals, and decided to start my own for 12 weeks, mostly just training side of it.

gareth


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck bro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

So you have decided to go for the bodybuilding over the powerlifting Gar?


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks,

con- ye ive had problems with my lower back (discs and cartilage) and my pec, so ive turned my attention to bodybuilding now. hows your switch to bodybuilding gone bro


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one Gareth!

Where about in Wales are you from mate?

Looking forward to see your journal and your progress.

All the best,

J


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Im from the Rhondda, where abouts do you train then.

Ye im looking forward to it aswell, im willing to put the hard work in, so hopefully il reap the rewards.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

hey mate, good luck with ur training  get some pics up u valley head


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

good luck with your prep mate and get those pics up


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck mate i will down there cheering you on. Its a great experience doing a bodybuilding comp, so much harder than powerlifting tho! What weight you hoping to come in at?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Good luck mate i will down there cheering you on. Its a great experience doing a bodybuilding comp, so much harder than powerlifting tho! What weight you hoping to come in at?


WOAH there:lol: harder than a powerlifting show?! Perhaps to get up there and lift but its no easier to get up on a powerlifting stage and out lift every one than it is to out pose every one on bb stage in fact its much harder cause at a pling meet you may be up against world champions on your first try

Good luck Gar i remember you from many years ago you were a strong bencher back then!

BB is going super for me mate but dont be fooled the dieting part is hard as fvck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gar it is always better to give yourself more time to get in shape 8 weeks is not a long time to hit a comp stage shredded especially seeing as it is your first show and don't know how your body will react to the diet and cardio....i have 3 athletes in this show so will be there to give you a show of support....good luck buddy


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

goe1988 said:


> Im from the Rhondda, where abouts do you train then.
> 
> Ye im looking forward to it aswell, im willing to put the hard work in, so hopefully il reap the rewards.


I've got a few places I train to, but my main gym is JJB in cardiff - its got the freeweights I need, good cardio kit, pool and a lot of comfy stuff too (jacuzzi).

As they say mate - "you reap what you sow".

Good stuff Gareth,

J


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Con said:


> WOAH there:lol: harder than a powerlifting show?! Perhaps to get up there and lift but its no easier to get up on a powerlifting stage and out lift every one than it is to out pose every one on bb stage in fact its much harder cause at a pling meet you may be up against world champions on your first try
> 
> Good luck Gar i remember you from many years ago you were a strong bencher back then!
> 
> ...


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Good luck my friend. Wil lhopefully see you there!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck mate im sure you will do well. Like Pscarb says you will need more than 8 week to prep but you have 12 so your onto a winner.Is there anywhere i can get more info about this i would love to come watch.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Bloody hell is this right, bench press barbie doing bodybuilding...... I'm impressed... lets hope you've brought your legs up... lol!

Only joking mate goodluck with this.... dieting will be tough though. Get some pics up mate.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

goe1988 said:


> Hiya guys, Just a bit about me before i start my journal, im 20 years old,and this will be my first show, and its on september 13th.
> 
> im jus under 6ft tall, and at the moment Im weighing 17stone 3 pounds, and my nutritionist says i could get down to contest shape in 8 weeks. Im very nervous about this show, and just hope to do well.
> 
> ...


Go for it !! Will look forward to seeing the journal...best of luck mate...


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers for the support guys.

Ye mart i decided to give it a go, fed up of strongman spoiling my hair, and skin on my hands etc  the legs r getting there


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

goe1988 said:


> cheers for the support guys.
> 
> Ye mart i decided to give it a go, fed up of strongman spoiling my hair, and skin on my hands etc  the legs r getting there


Nice one Gar, fair play it's hard work dieting. Goodluck.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Best of luck mate, i start my prep for competition in 2 weeks also  will follow this thread closely x


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck with the prep mate


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sunday 21st June- Shoulders

Strict Military Press (standing, each rep from chest)

40kg x 15

60kg x 15

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

Incline Bench Rear Laterals

4 sets 12 reps

Single Arm Side Laterals

15, 12, 10, 8

Tri-set ( 2 minute rest, then repeat)

Behind Neck Barbell 20 reps

Bent Over Laterals 20 reps

Side Laterals 20 reps

First time military pressing in ages, but it felt ok. Decided to throw in a nice tri-set at the end to really pump blood into my shoulders.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck buddy, 8 weeks is a short amount of time to get6 your self into condition


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Monday 22nd June - Triceps

Overhead bar extensions

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 9

Dumbell Extensions

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Wide Pushdowns

15

15

15

15

Dips

40kg x 10

60kg x 6


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Some impressive weights being used here bro keep it up.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tuesday 23d June - Back

Wide Pullups (BW)

11

8

Underhand Grip

10

10

Bent Over Rows

15

12

10

8

T Bar Rows

15

12

10

10

8

Hammer Strength Plldowns

20 squeeze at bottom

20

20

Hyperextensions

3 sets 10


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

my back was fried after todays session, especially the pulldowns on the machine, really squeezed my back, and felt a nice deep burn.

Thanks dale, the weights are not quite wat they used to be but theyre getting there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Work outs look good.

Suprised you can still do the junior class you must be very close to 21 now.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Gareth - didn't know you were running a journal here!

I have spoken to Gareth about the short time scale, and he knows it's tight and there's not alot of room to mess about. Although he has said it's 8 weeks, really he has been sort of dieting for a lot longer and when I saw him last week his condition was vastly improved from last year when I first saw him.

He can do it in the time frame with hard work


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Con, its very close to be exact 3 days. 16/03/1988 i was born and show is on 13/09/09, so i just make it. When is your show con, and what dates etc, i saw ur journal and u were looking wicked bro

Hi James, will drop you an email this week, about the diet and how its going, seems to b going well so far. doing the first HIIT workout today, so see how that goes.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thursday 25th June ARMS

Skulls

40 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 10

80 x 6

Barbell Curls

40 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 5

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 9

Lazy Tricep Ext

20 x 10

20 x 9

20 x 9

Machine Preacher Curls

3 sets 8 reps

Weird little tricep super set at end involving wide pushdowns, lazy triceps then heavy negative with ropes.

Arms were pumped to the max after this.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with this mate.

I'll be keeping an eye on it.

I'll be in your shoes this time next year.

GHS


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks GHS. Will it also be your first show.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

id love to compete in that show in 2 years time!

hope it goes all well buddy, ur training going well ?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

goe1988 said:


> Thanks GHS. Will it also be your first show.


 Yes mate but not sure if I will compete yet or not.

Good luck with your show.

GHS


----------

